# New photos of our spotty girl Wow!



## Dontworrybeappy (May 14, 2007)

DRK Sheez Gona Wow Ya.... All 27.5" of her!







Now this one I call "The Ladies who Lunch..."

I showed Johnny my hat for a springtime hat contest and he made me get all dressed up for a photo of Wow in her girly-girl outfit!



:






more later!


----------



## Devon (May 14, 2007)

:



: WOW!

She is NICE


----------



## drk (May 14, 2007)

WOW !!!! She is Stunning :aktion033: Okay Karen... I want her back...lol

She is really a knockout and I know she has personality plus on top all those beautiful spots...

YEAH SHEEZY ...........YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!! YOUR GRANDMOM IS SOOO PROUD



:


----------



## joylee123 (May 14, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]:new_shocked: WOW about says it all



:



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 14, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! And only 27.5"!!! Wow!


----------



## drk (May 14, 2007)

Gosh Karen, 27.5"



: I thought she'd finish out about 31" but now I'm wondering if she'll even make that ????

That's a great Pic... Any more ???? You know I love seeing pics of my babies !!!


----------



## GMAMINIS (May 14, 2007)

NOW THAT WOULD BE MY DREAM FILLY!!!



:



:



:


----------



## maplegum (May 14, 2007)

Very special markings on her. She's amazing.

It's a wonder she didn't try to eat your hat!


----------



## Mona (May 15, 2007)

SOOOOOOOO pretty!!!


----------



## Jill (May 15, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (May 15, 2007)

Karen, WOW she is literally breathtaking! I knew she was something special when she was first born but...WOW...I literally put my hand on my heart and was speechless, she took my breath away! That is one GORGEOUS girl!

(i'm cleaning out a spot at my place for her right now so you just go ahead and get her on the truck whenever she's ready!) LOL!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 16, 2007)

She is gorgeous!! What alot of color. She is the kinda gal that is really turning me on to the leopards. Holy Moly! I also love, love, love your hat!! That is so neat. I would love to see more pictures of the two of you in your fancy attire!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (May 16, 2007)

Ugh! I am so jealous! I wish I could afford a horse as stunning as her. Some day I will have my leopard appy.


----------



## Cara (May 16, 2007)

aww nice shot :new_shocked:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 18, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: She's gorgeous!!! What a special little girl!


----------



## minih (May 18, 2007)

I love the hat picture----very unique and pretty.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (May 19, 2007)

Love those SPOTS, very nice !


----------



## hairicane (May 19, 2007)

Wow, I love your fancy dress photo



: Of course she is lovely too!



:


----------



## MBhorses (May 19, 2007)

:new_shocked: wow

look at all those spots. She is very nice looking foal.She should have you nice foals in the future.Are you showing her?

Great photos.


----------



## HGFarm (May 20, 2007)

Oh how FUN!!! Looks like you are ready for your fancy tea party on the lawn!! Croquet anyone?


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (May 22, 2007)

Wowie is all i can say. She's gonna make a great girlfriend for your hunk ofa stud


----------



## Tony (May 22, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone's assessment - WOW, WOW, WOW!


----------



## Reble (May 22, 2007)

Talk about spots, love her... :new_shocked:


----------

